# New Kindle Utility, I like it!



## steel magnolia (Dec 16, 2008)

This may not appeal to everyone but since I almost always have my Kindle in hand, this will help when I need to jot something down not specific to a book.
Patty


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks so much.  I hope this works for me.  I hope it will eliminate a majority of the notes i have tucked everywhere.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  for 80¢ it's worth a try out. . . .I can see myself actually using this as it would be easier to make a somewhat extensive note on my Kindle.  Might could use it for a shopping list. . . .  It looks like it has room for 16 notes. . . can't see me needing more than that, but others might. . . .

I have looked at the Calendars as well, but with the calendar in my smart phone I don't see me using that. . . .

How did you learn of this?  (Just curious. . . .)

Ann


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you! I bought it and Tim & I have it on our Kindles now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

> Might could


Ann, where are you from?


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm time to make a free version I think.

Add that to my list of things to make for my kindle


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Ann, where are you from?


Originally Frederick, MD. Now in Arlington, VA. . . .did I give something away there?  My mother used to say that all the time though my husband does seem to think it's odd. On the other hand, when he doesn't hear something he asks it to be repeated by saying "Please?".

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ninjapanzer said:


> Hmm time to make a free version I think.
> 
> Add that to my list of things to make for my kindle


 for 80¢ it's worth it to me to not have to figure it out! I'd drive myself nuts. (And maybe others as well.)

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Originally Frederick, MD. Now in Arlington, VA. . . .did I give something away there?  My mother used to say that all the time though my husband does seem to think it's odd. On the other hand, when he doesn't hear something he asks it to be repeated by saying "Please?".
> 
> Ann


It was the "might could." I often use that myself and get strange looks. LOL. I picked it up living in the south when i was younger. debbie


----------



## steel magnolia (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Thanks! for 80¢ it's worth a try out. . . .I can see myself actually using this as it would be easier to make a somewhat extensive note on my Kindle. Might could use it for a shopping list. . . . It looks like it has room for 16 notes. . . can't see me needing more than that, but others might. . . .
> 
> I have looked at the Calendars as well, but with the calendar in my smart phone I don't see me using that. . . .
> 
> ...


Ann, I saw this over on the Amazon Discussion Board, I checked it out and thought I would pass it along to my friends here just in case it becomes popular in the future and the price goes up, as that sometimes happens!

Patty


----------



## steel magnolia (Dec 16, 2008)

Please don't take me wrong, I DO support authors and developers and their right to make money on  their works....But I also think that when the price is right...GO FOR IT! Okay, now I have made my mama proud again 

Patty


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

ninjapanzer said:


> Hmm time to make a free version I think.
> 
> Add that to my list of things to make for my kindle


The version of this I got was free.... I just don't remember where I downloaded it from. Maybe edukindle?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I am always forgetting things if i don't write them down.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's where the free version is:

http://www.edukindle.com/downloads/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

koland said:


> The version of this I got was free.... I just don't remember where I downloaded it from. Maybe edukindle?


D'oh!

Yep. Here it is: http://www.edukindle.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/notepad.prc

There's also a set of instructions for use. http://www.edukindle.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/notepad.mbp

Oh well. Hubby got a Christmas bonus. There went 80¢ of it! 
Ann


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Would seem that the format for the Notepad is nothing more than a "book" in which you can write notes.  Nothing especially different -- just different looking.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

steel magnolia said:


> This may not appeal to everyone but since I almost always have my Kindle in hand, this will help when I need to jot something down not specific to a book.
> Patty


Thanks for the posting on this. I ordered it.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Here's where the free version is:
> 
> http://www.edukindle.com/downloads/


Thanks for the address.

Now can someone help me? I go to the eduKindle site and hit the download and all I get is a page of GobblyDeGoop. I am sure it is a simple thing, but I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

steel magnolia said:


> This may not appeal to everyone but since I almost always have my Kindle in hand, this will help when I need to jot something down not specific to a book.
> Patty


I've been hoping for something like this, and I wouldn't have found it on my own. Thanks!

Nemo


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Thanks for the address.
> 
> Now can someone help me? I go to the eduKindle site and hit the download and all I get is a page of GobblyDeGoop. I am sure it is a simple thing, but I have no idea what is going on.


This worked for me: At the site, click the link labeled EduKindle Notepad. A dialog box should come up. You want to select 'save' to and pick a place to put it. 'Open' doesn't work unless you have mobiReader installed and it will just let you read it on your computer. I have a dedicated folder called my eBooks that I put such things in.

To get it to the Kindle, either e-mail it as an attachment or move it with the USB cord.

Ann


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

drenee said:


> Thanks so much. I hope this works for me. I hope it will eliminate a majority of the notes i have tucked everywhere.


Patty, where did you find this?

Thanks,

Berni


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I just downloaded the free version directly from the EduKindle website to my Kindle using the browser. It was really easy because their website is pretty basic.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

This is really neat and handy.  I tried it out with a sample note.  Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> On the other hand, when he doesn't hear something he asks it to be repeated by saying "Please?".
> 
> Ann


My Baltimore born and raised husband does this. Too me years to get used to it.

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I just downloaded it. Another toy to play with.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I just downloaded the free version directly from the EduKindle website to my Kindle using the browser. It was really easy because their website is pretty basic.


I couldn't use that. I suspect the site will only work on a PC, and I'm using a Mac. However, I did finally find it in the Kindle Store (for $.80, not going to break the budget) along with a whole bunch of neat calendars. Cool!!

Berni


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

bernilynn said:


> I couldn't use that. I suspect the site will only work on a PC, and I'm using a Mac. However, I did finally find it in the Kindle Store (for $.80, not going to break the budget) along with a whole bunch of neat calendars. Cool!!
> 
> Berni


No, Berni, I used my Kindle browser and Whispernet to download the free version.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> No, Berni, I used my Kindle browser and Whispernet to download the free version.


Ohhhhhhhh, that's great. I never even thought of that!

Duh.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought your edition for $.80 and downloaded the free version. I hate to tell you that while they are essentially the same thing, I liked the free version better, It has 8 notes on a page, as opposed to 7 notes on the $.80 version. The free version also has instructions embetted in it. But you got my $,80 anyway. Thanks for pointing it out though, its a nice add on.

Steve


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Thanks for the address.
> 
> Now can someone help me? I go to the eduKindle site and hit the download and all I get is a page of GobblyDeGoop. I am sure it is a simple thing, but I have no idea what is going on.


You need to right click and do Save As instead of clicking (which would work, if you had MobiReader installed (which on a mac probably requires some sort of windows emulator and is not something I can help with).

Clicking only automatically saves files due to installed reader software -- if you have no reader or want to bypass it, you always use right click (for those of us with multiple mouse buttons!) and then the choice that says "save as" or "save link as" (or something of that sort - every browser wants to word this differently).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

steel magnolia said:


> This may not appeal to everyone but since I almost always have my Kindle in hand, this will help when I need to jot something down not specific to a book.
> Patty


thanks Patty, this looks like something I can use.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> This worked for me: At the site, click the link labeled EduKindle Notepad. A dialog box should come up. You want to select 'save' to and pick a place to put it. 'Open' doesn't work unless you have mobiReader installed and it will just let you read it on your computer. I have a dedicated folder called my eBooks that I put such things in.
> 
> To get it to the Kindle, either e-mail it as an attachment or move it with the USB cord.
> 
> Ann


Thanks Ann. When I hit EduKindle Notepad I get a new browser window opening that has GobblyDeGoop on it. No dialog box. I am thinking the reason may be I am running Mac OS. MobiReader does not have a Mac version!
(BIG sigh) Just another downside to being an Apple Fan.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know Mac's as well, but can you right click?  maybe that'll give you options?

Ann


----------



## steel magnolia (Dec 16, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I bought your edition for $.80 and downloaded the free version. I hate to tell you that while they are essentially the same thing, I liked the free version better, It has 8 notes on a page, as opposed to 7 notes on the $.80 version. The free version also has instructions embetted in it. But you got my $,80 anyway. Thanks for pointing it out though, its a nice add on.
> 
> Steve


Steve, I wish that I was tech savvy enough to develop things like this! It was something I ran across while browsing the Amazon site. I paid them the $.80 too as I don't even know how to download the free version as I use a Mac. Heck, it took me forever just to learn how to put the link in the post, I love my computer but am still learning how to operate it! 
Happy Holidays! Patty


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

steel magnolia said:


> don't even know how to download the free version as I use a Mac.


Generally, you would right-click on a link and choose the option that says "save link as."

Then, depending on the settings in your browser, it will ask you where you want to save the file, or it will put it by default into the "downloads" file.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I use Firefox and all i did was click on those two links and up came
a box to save the files in. Isnt Firefox available for the Mac to?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> I use Firefox and all i did was click on those two links and up came
> a box to save the files in. Isnt Firefox available for the Mac to?


Yes, Firefox is available for the Mac. Depending on how the link is set up, you can often just click on it and you can save the file as you described. In other cases, you have to click the "save link as" option in the right-click pop-up menu.


----------



## steel magnolia (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Pidgeon92 and Lizzy, I'm learning something new from this board everyday!
Happy Holidays! 
Patty


----------

